# compatible breeders



## lol (Oct 8, 2009)

looking for compatible cichlid breeders for my convicts
i want to make a hybrid
not an ugly looking one tho
a very colorful, active, destructive one


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

just wondering, but why would you want to make a hybrid?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

this sounds interesting. sorry i cant help u with the hybrid....not a big fan of hybrid fish......


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

A flowerhorn/convict cross actually comes out very interesting, but hard to find a fertile male flowerhorn


Texas cichlids and convicts have been known to breed as well.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think a mako would work well.
i am very much against interspecies breeding..it should be a criminal offense..kind of like crossing humans with chickens..


----------

